# New to Us TT



## puresine1964 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to let you know we, Ian and Nikki bought our first TT last week after about 4 weeks of searching. We couldn't believe how many idiot's buy these quality cars then don't look after them properly i.e. when did your 87k mile car have the cam belt changed, answer i was told it ain't due yet!!! So i then ask myself what else needs doing and walk away.
Anyway, ours is a beautiful Silver 2000 'W' 70k 225 but chipped to 265, and what a machine (Thought i was gonna miss the Vectra SRi, nah what was i thinking)!!!!
It's (the TT)been superbly looked after and a credit to the last owner with all the right bits done, lowered, new coilovers, powerflow exhaust (Nik finds it noisy) new pod and cam belt done at 54k but most of all it just has looks to die for (thats the car not Nik).
We would like to say a big Thank You to the Forum, as before buying we did a lot of research on this site and pinpointed the common faults to look out for, we are grateful as you have saved us thousands which can be better spent elsewhere.
So to all you other TT owners, GOOD CHOICE!!!!, no wonder you all have smiles on your faces when we see you driving past. 8) *


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcoe to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOc www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

